# OB Ultrasound - DX



## abishard (Mar 21, 2008)

Hello,

I am a coder for a radiology group who performs OB ultrasounds at hospitals. Many times an OB ultrasound is ordered for size and dates. There is a debate in our office as to whether we should code this as screening (V28.8 or V28.9) or as supervision of normal pregnancy (v22.1). If anyone has any insight, documentation or references regarding this it would be greatly appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Mar 21, 2008)

I used to code Radiology and we used V28.8 or V28.9.  These seem more appropriate to me because the ultrasound is screening for abnormalities.  V22.1 states "supervision"...the radiologist isn't providing supervision.


----------



## abishard (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks so much! That is my thought process too, but there are some coder who believe that having an ultrasound to verify size and dates is part of normal supervision. I am trying to find documentation to support the screening as our supervisor wants us all to use the same coding methods for regular OB ultrasounds.


----------



## szrogers (Mar 24, 2008)

I am a maternal-fetal medicine coder (for high-risk pregnancies) and I use the V28.8 for that indication


----------

